# Look 595 pics



## dawgcatching

I found this linked from the WW site: looks sick! I have to start making plans!

http://65.181.176.63/community/forum/showthread.php?t=30273


----------



## konya

WOW. I think it will be the Credit Agriclole'sbike in the Tour de France


----------



## Kram

That is one funky looking (no pun intended) seat tube/post. Humm.....wassup with that?


----------



## stihl

That top tube looks really skinny.
Imagine hitting it with your bars in a crash..uughh.


----------



## spookyload

Time to put the old 585 on ebay...just kidding.


----------



## jeff262

Looks like internal dr cable routing. A sure way to turn putting a new set of cables on into a nightmare, as if my FSA K wings didn't provide enough of a challenge!


----------



## Tino Chiappelli

stihl said:


> That top tube looks really skinny.
> Imagine hitting it with your bars in a crash..uughh.


The TT has a narrower profile than previous models, but is a bit wider as well. 



jeff262 said:


> Looks like internal dr cable routing. A sure way to turn putting a new set of cables on into a nightmare, as if my FSA K wings didn't provide enough of a challenge!


Jeff, as with previous LOOK frames, there are guides in the frame to make cable installation a breeze. Won't be a problem!


----------



## chris linback

*585 vs 595*

Can anyone tell me the diff. between the 585 & 595 in ride characteristics, in particular smoothness/comfort?


----------

